# CPMA resources for chemo, psych, pt



## Elbee (Aug 26, 2010)

Can anyone offer guidance as to where to find coding guidelines for chemotherapy, psychiatry, and physical therapy as they relate to the CPMA exam?  I have the NAMAS and AAPC study guides but they don't cover all of this.


----------



## melzinser (Sep 9, 2010)

Look in the Medcine section of your CPT.  There are guidelines for the documentation and coding of psych, chemo and PT.


----------



## kevbshields (Sep 9, 2010)

I would also advise you to consider the Medicare guidance on these subjects.  Although I have yet taken the exam, it seems the most overt guidance on these areas has come from the CMS program.


----------

